# Printer

## DaBlade

I have a USB printer, Epson Stylus C42 Plus (usually uses C42UX's drivers).

I wanna install it, but I have no idea how to. I emerged cups, and tried installing the driver through the kde control panel, but it won't work it seems.

Can anyone help?

----------

## erikm

Here is what I would do:

1. Make sure the kernel is configured and compiled for whatever printer type you are using (parallell port or usb printer support)

2. Make sure necessary modules are loaded, and the device node exists (for ex. /dev/lp0 for a usb printer).

3.

```
# emerge cups
```

You did this already.

4.

```
rc-update add cupsd default && /etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

5. Go to www.linuxprinting.org and search for a 'ppd' file for your printer model. Download the ppd, and copy it to /usr/share/cups/model.

6. Type in http://127.0.0.1:631 in your browser of choice. This is the CUPS administration web server interface.Choose the 'Add printer' dialog, and configure it to use the ppd you downloaded. If there was no ppd for your machine, get the ppd of a similar printer or configure the printer as 'Raw queue'.

EDIT: I didn't notice you said it was a usb printer. Oh well, the above still applies...

----------

## DaBlade

Ok, gonna try it tomorrow, with the assistance of people that know more than me (because of the kernel configuration).

----------

## DaBlade

Doesn't seem to work.

I tried all kinds of stuff, and I asked for help in #gentoo. The system doesn't think the printer is connected for some reason, but it is. 

Look:

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/1777/snapshot168ze.jpg

----------

## erikm

Did you go through my steps 1 and 2 above? I wouldn't trust the KDE gui's to check that for me.

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> Doesn't seem to work.
> 
> I tried all kinds of stuff, and I asked for help in #gentoo. The system doesn't think the printer is connected for some reason, but it is. 
> 
> Look:
> ...

 

I had the same problem. Fixed by enabling USB printing in the kernel config.

----------

## DaBlade

But it's enabled here.

  │ Symbol: USB_PRINTER [=y]                                                                                                                            │

  │ Prompt: USB Printer support                                                                                                                         │

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/class/Kconfig:77                                                                                                           │

  │   Depends on: USB                                                                                                                                   │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                         │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                               │

  │       -> USB support                                                                                                                                │

  │         -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y])  

  │ │          <*>   USB Printer support

----------

## erikm

Ok, what about the other usb modules? Usb 2.0 (ehci_hcd, I think)? What is the output of 'lsmod'?

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> But it's enabled here.
> 
>   │ Symbol: USB_PRINTER [=y]                                                                                                                            │
> 
>   │ Prompt: USB Printer support                                                                                                                         │
> ...

 

Here is my complete USB configuration and this one definitely does work.

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

----------

## DaBlade

Where am I supposed to put that?   :Confused: 

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> Where am I supposed to put that?  

 

Nice and easy if you use Genkernel which now works quite well without all the udev hassle there used to be. The usual steps are:

emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

env-update && source /etc/profile

genkernel --debuglevel=2 --menuconfig all

Go into the Drivers section and look for USB and then enable the uncommented entries I have. If you have different devices on your system then you may have to modify the config a bit more. Of course, if you've set-up your kernel manually then you'll have to follow the manual instructions for editing the USB drivers section. I use genkernel, a bit less efficient but a whole lot easier.

----------

## DaBlade

I don't, nor intend to, use genkernel. There must be some other way.

----------

## erikm

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> I don't, nor intend to, use genkernel. There must be some other way.

 The default /dev system in Gentoo is udev, and genkernel is tremendously helpful when getting things to work with udev. Anyway, the difference between a classical manual configuration and a 'genkernel --menuconfig all' is semantic at best.

But then, if you prefer an 'other way', how about a fine tipped ink pen, a magnifying glass and lots of patience?

----------

## DaBlade

What file is that he's got open there? It must be somewhere, and manually editable.

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> What file is that he's got open there? It must be somewhere, and manually editable.

 

It's from /proc/config.gz but editing this will not change the kernel. You have to go back to the start and rebuild the kernel again. Instructions are in the Gentoo installation handbook.

----------

## DaBlade

Ok, but what more do I need to include than what I wrote above that I included?

----------

## DaBlade

Sorry to double-post, but can someone please help me out with this?

----------

## ManghiMango

i have a lexmark z11 printer put linux wont recognize it when i login. where do i go to install it so it willl work

reply soon

----------

## DaBlade

I have no idea. Waiting for an answer myself.

----------

## ManghiMango

does anyone esle know how to do it? i have a paper due soon. T.T  :Sad: 

----------

## DaBlade

I'm gonna need mine real soon too.

Anyone?

----------

## jbannon

Hve you checked that you are running coldplug on boot? rc-update add coldplug boot.

----------

## DaBlade

Normally while I boot the system, it says 

Coldplugging this, coldplugging that...

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> Normally while I boot the system, it says 
> 
> Coldplugging this, coldplugging that...

 

What happens if from the command prompt you type 'cat <sometextfile> > /dev/lp0' does the printer fire-up at all? If it doesn't, then your printer isn't properly enabled in the kernel. It's either this or udev is snafu'd somewhere.

----------

## DaBlade

Nothing happened.

(Although my printer is  USB, not LPT)

What modules do I need included or compiled into the kernel?

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> Nothing happened.
> 
> (Although my printer is  USB, not LPT)
> 
> What modules do I need included or compiled into the kernel?

 

You will find the device in /dev/usb/lp0, sorry. My config.gz should tell you what you need to have enabled. All of this works on my machine without problem. Have you modfied your udev config files?

----------

## DaBlade

dablade@RazorBlade ~ $ cat food.txt > /dev/usb/lp0

bash: /dev/usb/lp0: No such file or directory

dablade@RazorBlade

----------

## jbannon

 *DaBlade wrote:*   

> dablade@RazorBlade ~ $ cat food.txt > /dev/usb/lp0
> 
> bash: /dev/usb/lp0: No such file or directory
> 
> dablade@RazorBlade

 

USB printing is not enabled according to the set-up I have here. What does your cups printer config look like? It should look something like this if you've configured it using the web interface:

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Wed Sep 28 07:46:03 2005

<Printer CUPSPDF>

Info CUPS PDF Virtual Printer

Location LOCALHOST

DeviceURI cups-pdf:/

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<DefaultPrinter HPPSC950>

Info HP PSC 950C

Location LOCALHOST

DeviceURI usb://HP/PSC%20900%20Series?serial=MY22PD303QWP

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

If the device URL doesn't match then USB printing is not enabled. Are you absolutely sure that you have loaded all the required usb modules if you haven't built them into the kernel?

----------

## DaBlade

What file exactly is that?

Oh, and do you have IM? It'd go a lot faster to fix this via jabber or something.

----------

## DaBlade

Hello?

----------

## ManghiMango

my printer is a lpt. idk if i have something called kernal. i typed it in the terminal but it says

*****@tux ~ $ kernel

bash: kernel: command not found

my brother also wont give me the root password. would i need that to install it.  to answer my questions just say something with my name in it

bb

----------

## DaBlade

Yeah, I also have a kernel. It's called Linux.   :Razz: 

----------

## jbannon

I'm back.

Sorry about the delay (system rebuild trying the KDE split ebuilds to see if I can try and stop daft compilation problems - seems to be working). Back to the problem.

You definitely do not have a USB setting enabled somewhere. Are you loading them as modules or as built-ins? I have all of my essential settings as built-ins including the USB side host etc. This would be much easier if you were using genkernel! It's so easy, you just go the the USB section and enable all the settings.

----------

## lbrtuk

Are you even sure the printer is being picked up by USB? What does the output of cat /proc/bus/usb/devices say?

----------

## ManghiMango

it says this:  

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 11/900 us ( 1%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:13.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 4

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=9254 Rev= 3.12

S:  Manufacturer=ALCOR

S:  Product=Generic USB Hub

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   1 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:13.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 4

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:13.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

----------

## jbannon

This might seem like a very stupid question but do you have the usb use flag enabled?

----------

## Tatewaki

Well i also have a problem with my printer, but i can find it and all hwne i plug it in the USB.

The problem i have is that i ahve found some drivers here: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html

But the one i need is in .rpm abd when i install it i get this error:

```

mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/spool/lpd/MFC210C': No such file or directory

chown: cannot access '/var/spool/lpd/MFC210C': No such file or directory

chgrp: cannot access '/var/spool/lpd/MFC210C': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access '/var/spool/lpd/MFC210C': No such file or directory

```

Also here http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_install.html in the Howto Install it says something aboyt ldp, i guess it's a service that i need but i can't find any info. about it or any packets with the name ldp in the portage. Do anybody know what i need to do or where i can find this ldp and maybe some more info about it?

----------

## ManghiMango

im just as lost as you are tatewaki. i have the root pswd but i was like. whatheck about a      *jbannon wrote:*   

> This might seem like a very stupid question but do you have the usb use flag enabled?

 

what is that

----------

## Tatewaki

The usb flag is: If you add usb to: USE"" in make.conf

like so:

```

USE"X usb a52"

```

You did this when you installed gentoo. Or you should have done it  :Smile: 

----------

## ManghiMango

i didnt install linux. :p. my brother did it. he wasnt really enthusiastic about mounting everything so i have bin doing it.

----------

